# Uber is the sign that you hit rock bottom



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Driving for uber or lyft is the besr sign that you have hit rock bottom in your life. No one talks about ride sharing like it is a wonderful period of their life or their proud achievement. Uber has replaced McD as a sh*tty transition in life


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

iUBERdc said:


> Driving for uber or lyft is the beat sign that you have hit rock bottom in your life. No one talks about ride sharing like it is a wonderful period of their life or their proud achievement. Uber has replaced McD as a sh*tty transition in life


I am confused. Are you bashing Uber, or yourself?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hey man, don't bring the golden arches into this. Huge party foul.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Bpr2 said:


> Hey man, don't bring the golden arches into this. Huge party foul.


I think he was bringing in the golden arcs of McDowell's into this instead. Since Akeem was recently promoted to lettuce there is a opening for sanitation duties. On second thought that's only for the drivers in Queens, NYC.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

iUBERdc said:


> Driving for uber or lyft is the beat sign that you have hit rock bottom in your life. No one talks about ride sharing like it is a wonderful period of their life or their proud achievement. Uber has replaced McD as a sh*tty transition in life


Not true man that's how YOU feel don't bring your negative energy on the rest of the drivers....I have gone over your hump.. learn to appreciate what God has given you..where do you drive do you not see all the homeless people you drive by everyday c'mon.....


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

iUBERdc said:


> Driving for uber or lyft is the beat sign that you have hit rock bottom in your life. No one talks about ride sharing like it is a wonderful period of their life or their proud achievement. Uber has replaced McD as a sh*tty transition in life


Maybe for you. I'm getting all my bills paid without even driving 30 hours a week. That has given me time to work on my other business as well as other projects. I'm not getting rich but this has been far from rock bottom for me.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

iUBERdc said:


> Driving for uber or lyft is the beat sign that you have hit rock bottom in your life. No one talks about ride sharing like it is a wonderful period of their life or their proud achievement. Uber has replaced McD as a sh*tty transition in life


Other than the rock bottom part, I mostly agree with this post. I am very embarrassed telling people I drive Uber and always try to find a way to defend myself. My friends look at me like "WTF you doing man?", my colleagues scoff at the thought of putting miles on their car for pennies, and some passengers treat me like a McDonald's worker (because that is what we are to them).

It's funny getting attitude from passengers. I've definitely picked up some high rollers that probably out-earn me by five times but guaranteed I earn more at my full-time job, have more savings, more assets, and less debt than 80% of my passengers. Of course in their mind they probably believe I am broke and they can take advantage of me because "I need Uber".

I spend my abysmal Uber earnings on paying off my student loan (just finished paying it in January) and cool shit I would never buy with my salary. Yesterday I bought a hiking backpack and a really cool pocket knife.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

iUBERdc said:


> Driving for uber or lyft is the beat sign that you have hit rock bottom in your life. No one talks about ride sharing like it is a wonderful period of their life or their proud achievement. Uber has replaced McD as a sh*tty transition in life


I tend to agree. Not because all Uber drivers are busted, but just because this is how the public has begun to view us. Comedians make fun of Uber drivers now.

I keep my driving a secret too. I once picked up a pax at IHOP. It was my neighbor. I guess she's waiting tables there. I pretended to not know her and she pretended to not know me.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

I tell people I use to drive for uber, I still drive but not that much, I just got tired of driving people around, chasing surge, Low base pay and picking up drunks. Every driver situation is different, Some drivers are better at ubering than others and make it work.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

iUBERdc said:


> Driving for uber or lyft is the beat sign that you have hit rock bottom in your life. No one talks about ride sharing like it is a wonderful period of their life or their proud achievement. Uber has replaced McD as a sh*tty transition in life


Only it's worse and you make less money and you ruin your car and you are not guaranteed any pay, never mind minimum wage and you have to give people free stops or they will try to get you fired.



Bean said:


> Maybe for you. I'm getting all my bills paid without even driving 30 hours a week. That has given me time to work on my other business as well as other projects. I'm not getting rich but this has been far from rock bottom for me.


It pays your bills because you are using your car's depreciation to pay your bills. After your write off the miles how much are you making per hour per ride time and per app online time?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> Other than the rock bottom part, I mostly agree with this post. I am very embarrassed telling people I drive Uber and always try to find a way to defend myself. My friends look at me like "WTF you doing man?", my colleagues scoff at the thought of putting miles on their car for pennies, and some passengers treat me like a McDonald's worker (because that is what we are to them).


I went to high school in a college prep program, went to the university, got an MS. Suffice to say, I get that "WTF is wrong with you" thing from lots of folks... "friends" I went to school with, teachers, coworkers at the job I was doing when I was going to college, seems like basically everyone I knew. Here is a hint... they probably aren't your friends if they don't understand you well enough to understand why you do what you do and essentially belittle you for it. Maybe they used to be your friends.

Running into old people who had higher expectations for me stresses me out, and makes me feel like a failure. But you know what kills my stress? Driving my car. I'll just get in my car and drive around and take some fares, hope not to pick up anyone who knows me. I like to drive at night and just think about the stars. I like seeing all the shops closed and the town all quiet except for a handful of drunks. The only thing I hate about driving at night is the adrenaline junkie police working those late shifts who are apparently bored out of their minds and therefore need to harass a random guy they see parked or driving at an odd hour or an odd place.

I like driving for Uber, I hated working shifts in the past and I'd probably hate any job where I had to work at a place for fixed schedules. Before I quit my last job I was offered a promotion. I turned it down and quit. I hate company politics, schmoozing, and all the BS associated with it. I could probably move 1000 miles away and schmooze the hell out of a bunch of dickbags in suits somewhere and make $70K, but I'm really not convinced my life would actually be any better than it is now other than being able to boast to a bunch of shallow arsewagons about having a prestigious job and a bunch of luxury items that don't actually make you any happier.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

iUBERdc said:


> Driving for uber or lyft is the besr sign that you have hit rock bottom in your life. No one talks about ride sharing like it is a wonderful period of their life or their proud achievement. Uber has replaced McD as a sh*tty transition in life


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Sorry ppl, I am in the opposite camp. I hate the Uber pay, the customer non-support, the "entitled" pax, the rating system, the "tips not expected" stuff.
But I enjoy telling others I'm doing that Uber thing now. Gets me out of the house, when my wife is working I can get out or stay home and play computer games.
Seems everyone is a rider and they all like knowing a driver. I use the conversation to talk about rider ratings and the impact tips have on the riders. All a part of the game.
I am part time, but putting in 40+ hours of "part time" driving.
With computer games I try to max my scores.
With Uber I try to max my scores (PAY, tips). 
If I'm not enjoying it, I'm NOT driving it. (I can always go home and drive tanks!)


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Here is a hint... they probably aren't your friends if they don't understand you well enough to understand why you do what you do and essentially belittle you for it.


Thanks for the unsolicited advice but...

I've been friends with the same group of guys for 15 years. Been in their wedding parties, babysit their kids, ask them for life advice and vice versa.

I never said they belittle me and they do understand _why_ I drive (aggressive financial goals), they just think I'm crazy to drive strangers around and rack up mileage on my car.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

I think Uber is a great easy-transition step to self employment. You have to analyze costs/revenues, figure out deductions, understand where consumer derives value, how to develop income earning/cost saving strategies, etc. Well, at least if you want to be at all successful at it you will. 

I don't drive as much as a used to. However, for me Uber/Lyft's primary value was showing me that I can't stand being an employee (all the lawsuits and how Uber/Lyft conduct very employer-like legally speaking notwithstanding). I started an S-Corp in my field in large part because of my experience with TNC. 

TNC has ruined me in the sense that I can never have a normal job again. TNC isn't my life calling, but regret it I do not.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Hyperbole much? If you think uber is rock bottom, then you are truly lucky. There are people in much, much worse situations.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

If $2k a month from Friday and Saturday driving 9pm-2:30 am... total miles driven 250-350 per weekend in my 7 year old paid for ride.

Then yes I am at the bottom , thanks for reminding me.

Uber on, Lyft Up


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> I never said they belittle me and they do understand _why_ I drive (aggressive fonancial goals), they just think I'm crazy to drive strangers around and rack uo mileage on my car.


Ah, I drive for the opposite reason. If I had aggressive financial goals I'd apply at McDonald's.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Null said:


> understand where consumer derives value


huh?


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

iUBERdc said:


> Driving for uber or lyft is the besr sign that you have hit rock bottom in your life. No one talks about ride sharing like it is a wonderful period of their life or their proud achievement. Uber has replaced McD as a sh*tty transition in life


You have a point, if you're using Uber as a full time job, or relying on it (I suspect both is true for you to have such a foul attitude about it).

I just do it on the weekends when I feel like it or have some free time, I use the money for travel or fun stuff, and let my regular job pay the bills and do the savings.

That's how it really should work for 99% of the people who do it, but people get desperate or make bad choices and end up trying to make a job out of it. That's dumb, but it's not universal and it's for damned sure not my experience.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

brendon292 said:


> Other than the rock bottom part, I mostly agree with this post. I am very embarrassed telling people I drive Uber and always try to find a way to defend myself. My friends look at me like "WTF you doing man?", my colleagues scoff at the thought of putting miles on their car for pennies, and some passengers treat me like a McDonald's worker (because that is what we are to them).
> 
> It's funny getting attitude from passengers. I've definitely picked up some high rollers that probably out-earn me by five times but guaranteed I earn more at my full-time job, have more savings, more assets, and less debt than 80% of my passengers. Of course in their mind they probably believe I am broke and they can take advantage of me because "I need Uber".
> 
> I spend my abysmal Uber earnings on paying off my student loan (just finished paying it in January) and cool shit I would never buy with my salary. Yesterday I bought a hiking backpack and a really cool pocket knife.


If you have significant assets, you should really buy an umbrella policy. If one of your passengers gets seriously hurt, you put everything you own at risk.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> If you have significant assets, you should really buy an umbrella policy. If one of your passengers gets seriously hurt, you put everything you own at risk.


Uber in my market provides insurance.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

iUBERdc said:


> Driving for uber or lyft is the besr sign that you have hit rock bottom in your life. No one talks about ride sharing like it is a wonderful period of their life or their proud achievement. Uber has replaced McD as a sh*tty transition in life


Everyone relying on uber like a cellphone isnt because you hit rock bottom but because amercan econmy has has hit rock bottom


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Everyone relying on uber like a cellphone isnt because you hit rock bottom but because amercan econmy has has hit rock bottom


 Again... I'm not sure some of you really understand what the term rock bottom really means.


----------



## uberxgirl2017 (May 2, 2017)

iUBERdc said:


> Driving for uber or lyft is the besr sign that you have hit rock bottom in your life. No one talks about ride sharing like it is a wonderful period of their life or their proud achievement. Uber has replaced McD as a sh*tty transition in life


 You're so funny you're so right this is really Rock bottom ,I was doing this because the hours allowed me the freedom at the time but not anymore when the money is not [email protected] first the money was good then it changed. only good part is when it's Surges 1.7 and up surges. is it slow to anyone else really slow.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I like to drive at night and just think about the stars. I like seeing all the shops closed and the town all quiet except for a handful of drunks. The only thing I hate about driving at night is the adrenaline junkie police working those late shifts who are apparently bored out of their minds and therefore need to harass a random guy they see parked or driving at an odd hour or an odd place.
> 
> I like driving for Uber, I hated working shifts in the past and I'd probably hate any job where I had to work at a place for fixed schedules. Before I quit my last job I was offered a promotion. I turned it down and quit. I hate company politics, schmoozing, and all the BS associated with it. I could probably move 1000 miles away and schmooze the hell out of a bunch of dickbags in suits somewhere and make $70K, but I'm really not convinced my life would actually be any better than it is now other than being able to boast to a bunch of shallow arsewagons about having a prestigious job and a bunch of luxury items that don't actually make you any happier.


This right here man. I totally feel ya. I like to live as stress free as possible. Cruising at night when the world is asleep is happiness to me. Not having to be a wage slave to some company is also happiness to me. As is having my own schedule and the freedom to simply go home if I feel like it or work when I normally wouldn't if I'd like to. I'd much rather not be rich and run my own thing than work for the majority of the companies that exist in America.
This gig isn't perfect for everybody and it's certainly not a big money maker but it's a fitting occupation for me.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Bean said:


> This right here man. I totally feel ya. I like to live as stress free as possible. Cruising at night when the world is asleep is happiness to me. Not having to be a wage slave to some company is also happiness to me. As is having my own schedule and the freedom to simply go home if I feel like it or work when I normally wouldn't if I'd like to. I'd much rather not be rich and run my own thing than work for the majority of the companies that exist in America.
> This gig isn't perfect for everybody and it's certainly not a big money maker but it's a fitting occupation for me.


Thats exactly true. Theres soooo much bs people buy out there that they dont need. You dont need to be materialist but be more family friend oriented. I dont make much and i buy alot of generic stuff thats just as good if not better. I can say im happy with my situation


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Ah, I drive for the opposite reason. If I had aggressive financial goals I'd apply at McDonald's.


Honestly, you'd probably make around the same money as Uber. The reason I chose Uber is because of the flexibility.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Again... I'm not sure some of you really understand what the term rock bottom really means.


There once was a man from a third world country who came to visit San Francisco. While walking with his American friend past some panhandlers he began to laugh.
His friend responded, "What's so funny?". The man said, "Your homeless people! I can't take them seriously!". "Why is that?". "They have legs!"


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

brendon292 said:


> Uber in my market provides insurance.


up to $1,000,000. Personal injury cases could easily exceed that amount. If it does exceed that amount, you will be paying out of your pocket.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> up to $1,000,000. Personal injury cases could easily exceed that amount. If it does exceed that amount, you will be paying out of your pocket.


Commercial insurance policy. It is $5,000,0000.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I went to high school in a college prep program, went to the university, got an MS. Suffice to say, I get that "WTF is wrong with you" thing from lots of folks... "friends" I went to school with, teachers, coworkers at the job I was doing when I was going to college, seems like basically everyone I knew. Here is a hint... they probably aren't your friends if they don't understand you well enough to understand why you do what you do and essentially belittle you for it. Maybe they used to be your friends.
> 
> Running into old people who had higher expectations for me stresses me out, and makes me feel like a failure. But you know what kills my stress? Driving my car. I'll just get in my car and drive around and take some fares, hope not to pick up anyone who knows me. I like to drive at night and just think about the stars. I like seeing all the shops closed and the town all quiet except for a handful of drunks. The only thing I hate about driving at night is the adrenaline junkie police working those late shifts who are apparently bored out of their minds and therefore need to harass a random guy they see parked or driving at an odd hour or an odd place.
> 
> I like driving for Uber, I hated working shifts in the past and I'd probably hate any job where I had to work at a place for fixed schedules. Before I quit my last job I was offered a promotion. I turned it down and quit. I hate company politics, schmoozing, and all the BS associated with it. I could probably move 1000 miles away and schmooze the hell out of a bunch of dickbags in suits somewhere and make $70K, but I'm really not convinced my life would actually be any better than it is now other than being able to boast to a bunch of shallow arsewagons about having a prestigious job and a bunch of luxury items that don't actually make you any happier.


Good for you. That is true what you say that people who look down on you for driving Uber are not your friends, and some are actually jealous that you don't need to keep up with the Joneses to do what you want. We all have our reasons for driving with Uber. It's no one's business but your own, and yes I know most of us are fools, but life sometimes takes you down a path to humble you even when you already are, and to let you appreciate what you have. There are people starving in the Sudan and don't even have water to drink, so we have to remember how fortunate we are sometimes. Better to not starve in a sedan that starve in the Sudan.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

iUBERdc said:


> Driving for uber or lyft is the besr sign that you have hit rock bottom in your life. No one talks about ride sharing like it is a wonderful period of their life or their proud achievement. Uber has replaced McD as a sh*tty transition in life


More like "I gave up on trying to make my life better."


----------



## mytheq63 (Oct 6, 2016)

iUBERdc said:


> Driving for uber or lyft is the besr sign that you have hit rock bottom in your life. No one talks about ride sharing like it is a wonderful period of their life or their proud achievement. Uber has replaced McD as a sh*tty transition in life


Totally disagree. I tell my colleagues at my regular job that I drive for both and they love to talk about my rides every Monday morning when I come in. I am using it part time to make extra money to pay tuition bills, maybe that is the difference.


----------



## blackjackross (Dec 16, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I went to high school in a college prep program, went to the university, got an MS. Suffice to say, I get that "WTF is wrong with you" thing from lots of folks... "friends" I went to school with, teachers, coworkers at the job I was doing when I was going to college, seems like basically everyone I knew. Here is a hint... they probably aren't your friends if they don't understand you well enough to understand why you do what you do and essentially belittle you for it. Maybe they used to be your friends.
> 
> Running into old people who had higher expectations for me stresses me out, and makes me feel like a failure. But you know what kills my stress? Driving my car. I'll just get in my car and drive around and take some fares, hope not to pick up anyone who knows me. I like to drive at night and just think about the stars. I like seeing all the shops closed and the town all quiet except for a handful of drunks. The only thing I hate about driving at night is the adrenaline junkie police working those late shifts who are apparently bored out of their minds and therefore need to harass a random guy they see parked or driving at an odd hour or an odd place.
> 
> I like driving for Uber, I hated working shifts in the past and I'd probably hate any job where I had to work at a place for fixed schedules. Before I quit my last job I was offered a promotion. I turned it down and quit. I hate company politics, schmoozing, and all the BS associated with it. I could probably move 1000 miles away and schmooze the hell out of a bunch of dickbags in suits somewhere and make $70K, but I'm really not convinced my life would actually be any better than it is now other than being able to boast to a bunch of shallow arsewagons about having a prestigious job and a bunch of luxury items that don't actually make you any happier.


Couldn't of said it better myself.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

brendon292 said:


> Uber in my market provides insurance.


Just keep telling yourself that when you're sitting in court being sued.  14 Uber drivers "thought" they were covered by Ubers insurance too. Every one of them found out the hard way how fast Uber tossed them under the bus.

FYI....14 is the current number of Uber drivers who have hit our cabs in Portland. And that's just with our company.


----------



## Bulls23 (Sep 4, 2015)

iUBERdc said:


> Driving for uber or lyft is the besr sign that you have hit rock bottom in your life. No one talks about ride sharing like it is a wonderful period of their life or their proud achievement. Uber has replaced McD as a sh*tty transition in life


Well, that's one way to look at it. I drive 16-20 hours per week and usually make $300-400 weekly. So, basically I set a goal to live on $400 per week. That covers my immediate expenses and allows me to safe about $2000 each month from my main job paycheck. Looking forward to purchase my first rental property by the end of 2017.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> Just keep telling yourself that when you're sitting in court being sued.  14 Uber drivers "thought" they were covered by Ubers insurance too. Every one of them found out the hard way how fast Uber tossed them under the bus.
> 
> FYI....14 is the current number of Uber drivers who have hit our cabs in Portland. And that's just with our company.


Were any of the drivers on a trip at the time? So what happened? They ended up paying out of pocket for fixing your cabs?


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

brendon292 said:


> Commercial insurance policy. It is $5,000,0000.


guess again


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Well, Uber isn't the top of the line gig by any means.....but, I figure I average around $15 an hour ($18-$19 gross before gas, oil changes and general wear and tear). That's certainly more than I could make working fast food, as a cashier, bagging groceries, etc. I used to make a lot more as a casino dealer in Vegas but there I had to put up with REAL assholes. I really like that I set my own hours, I drive only during the day and can take off whenever I want. Heading back west soon and probably back in the casino biz but Uber has been good for the last few months.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Westerner said:


> Well, Uber isn't the top of the line gig by any means.....but, I figure I average around $15 an hour ($18-$19 gross before gas, oil changes and general wear and tear). That's certainly more than I could make working fast food, as a cashier, bagging groceries, etc. I used to make a lot more as a casino dealer in Vegas but there I had to put up with REAL assholes. I really like that I set my own hours, I drive only during the day and can take off whenever I want. Heading back west soon and probably back in the casino biz but Uber has been good for the last few months.


If you are really only grossing only $18 an hour, I hate to inform you that you're only netting about $10 per hour. But if that is working for you than that is great. Uber is what it is... a low paying, dangerous job with high financial risk.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> guess again


Turns out it is $2,000,000. Weird because commercial insurance policies in my province are supposed to cover up to $5,000,000.


----------



## NCUberGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

Trebor said:


> More like "I gave up on trying to make my life better."


Disagree with that. 100% of the $$ I make from Uber goes to paying off debt. Definitely trying to make the life of my family better.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

brendon292 said:


> Turns out it is $2,000,000. Weird because commercial insurance policies in my province are supposed to cover up to $5,000,000.


Which is about $1.45 million in US dollars. If I had substantial assets and drove for Uber, I would have a PUP. They are not usually very expensive.


----------



## sre94 (Mar 30, 2017)

I actually was at rock bottom (at least mentally) but driving pulled me out of it

First half of 2015, I was profiting $30k in a down month in a lucrative but volatile business. Decided to try something more stable. Lost $150k as a result (and that volatile business is now gone as well) 

Went from living in one of the most exclusive high rise towers in my city to a place that is ugly even by 1970's standards. Went from driving a Porsche 911 Turbo to basically having my parents force me to let them buy me a vehicle

Wasted nearly a year feeling anxiety over the future, and depression over all I had lost

Driving has gotten me out of the house, has helped me control my self-destructive behaviors. Has given me motivation again

Before going into business for myself, I had a job in a field many consider glamorous, but didn't pay very well (granted, it paid better than rideshare). And yet, I enjoy this much more. Make my own hours, have (some) control over the money I make, and I know the difficult passengers I have to deal with will only be a thorn in my side for a few minutes (as opposed to coworkers and bosses who I had to see everyday)

Do I plan on doing this forever? No. But I'm very grateful for it, because it really has helped lift me out of rock bottom


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> If you are really only grossing only $18 an hour, I hate to inform you that you're only netting about $10 per hour.


Sure, if you're driving a hummer with a casket full of lead strapped to the roof


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Which is about $1.45 million in US dollars. If I had substantial assets and drove for Uber, I would have a PUP. They are not usually very expensive.


Why does it matter what the policy is in US dollars? If I'm sued, it would be in Canadian dollars. lol


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

iUBERdc said:


> Driving for uber or lyft is the besr sign that you have hit rock bottom in your life. No one talks about ride sharing like it is a wonderful period of their life or their proud achievement. Uber has replaced McD as a sh*tty transition in life


Don't sweat the small $hit or the straight up "BS" from the individuals who claim otherwise. All you did was say what everyone here is thinking in the dark stankey crevices of their mind.
Look if all these so called poser's were keeping their head above water as they claim, then why are they driving for uncle Travis and traveling carnival?
Consider this, life is about learning from poor choices and that's all uber is.
For those who claim they are far from rock bottom, your only "BSing" yourself


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

iUBERdc said:


> Driving for uber or lyft is the besr sign that you have hit rock bottom in your life. No one talks about ride sharing like it is a wonderful period of their life or their proud achievement. Uber has replaced McD as a sh*tty transition in life


I'm a retired Air Traffic Controller. I don't have to work, but I want to work. Also a Disabled veteran. I'd much rather drive than sit at home watching TV or pecking at my computer. At home I get no exercise, at least driving with LYFT I can get some exercise. Same for my wife, she sits with an older woman 3-4 times a week. Carts her around shopping and to the doctor. If driving for either LYFT or uber makes you feel degraded, then you are in the wrong occupation. I know of a septic tank company that needs people to pump out septic tanks, and I'm sure it pays more. Years ago (about 6 years) I was going to sell a house in MS. I was going to hold the mortgage, I needed someone to help clean up the house getting ready for sale. I went to the employment agency looking for someone. Found this nice black kid, he told me thank you for hiring him and that he needed to work, I told him that I didn't need someone that needed to work, I wanted someone that wanted to work. At first he didn't understand the difference. To this day when I see him, he always remembers the words I spoke. Yes he may of needed to work, but the key was he wanted to work, and such a GOOD worker he was.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Bean said:


> Sure, if you're driving a hummer with a casket full of lead strapped to the roof


If that were the case you would be operating at a loss. An average used small car will cost you about $.25 per mile to operate when the devaluation and maintenance are included. You are driving about 30 miles in an hour. That decreases your gross $7.50 per hour. However, if you are only working surges, your hourly could be higher.



Sueron said:


> I'm a retired Air Traffic Controller. I don't have to work, but I want to work. Also a Disabled veteran. I'd much rather drive than sit at home watching TV or pecking at my computer. At home I get no exercise, at least driving with LYFT I can get some exercise. Same for my wife, she sits with an older woman 3-4 times a week. Carts her around shopping and to the doctor. If driving for either LYFT or uber makes you feel degraded, then you are in the wrong occupation. I know of a septic tank company that needs people to pump out septic tanks, and I'm sure it pays more. Years ago (about 6 years) I was going to sell a house in MS. I was going to hold the mortgage, I needed someone to help clean up the house getting ready for sale. I went to the employment agency looking for someone. Found this nice black kid, he told me thank you for hiring him and that he needed to work, I told him that I didn't need someone that needed to work, I wanted someone that wanted to work. At first he didn't understand the difference. To this day when I see him, he always remembers the words I spoke. Yes he may of needed to work, but the key was he wanted to work, and such a GOOD worker he was.


Uber works for some people. It's best used part time driving only surge for supplemental income.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Rock bottom is when you're sleeping, and spending the night, at bus stops.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Rock bottom could also be continuously drinking yourself into detox and rehab whild the rest of your life completely goes to shit


----------



## Star Lord (Oct 2, 2015)

iUBERdc said:


> Driving for uber or lyft is the besr sign that you have hit rock bottom in your life. No one talks about ride sharing like it is a wonderful period of their life or their proud achievement. Uber has replaced McD as a sh*tty transition in life


This comment will differ from driver to driver..

But for me.. This is absolutely true..

Some of my friends look down on me.. and even tease and mock me..

I have two friends that make at least $80k a year with full benefits and paid sick/vacation time off.. And when I show them my weekly $525 full time pay with no benefits, they laugh.. and that's before I deduct for expenses..

Here is my typical average gross payday earnings..

Tuesday - $75
Wednesday - $75
Friday - $100
Saturday - $150
Sunday - $125

I can't blame them.. I too, laugh at myself.


----------



## Charismatic Megafauna (Apr 3, 2017)

OP, I respectfully disagree.

Taking UberPOOL is the sign you've hit rock bottom.


----------



## Ihateyou (May 4, 2017)

Sueron said:


> I'm a retired Air Traffic Controller. I don't have to work, but I want to work. Also a Disabled veteran. I'd much rather drive than sit at home watching TV or pecking at my computer. At home I get no exercise, at least driving with LYFT I can get some exercise. Same for my wife, she sits with an older woman 3-4 times a week. Carts her around shopping and to the doctor. If driving for either LYFT or uber makes you feel degraded, then you are in the wrong occupation. I know of a septic tank company that needs people to pump out septic tanks, and I'm sure it pays more. Years ago (about 6 years) I was going to sell a house in MS. I was going to hold the mortgage, I needed someone to help clean up the house getting ready for sale. I went to the employment agency looking for someone. Found this nice black kid, he told me thank you for hiring him and that he needed to work, I told him that I didn't need someone that needed to work, I wanted someone that wanted to work. At first he didn't understand the difference. To this day when I see him, he always remembers the words I spoke. Yes he may of needed to work, but the key was he wanted to work, and such a GOOD worker he was.


The fact that you felt compelled to let us know he was a "black kid" makes it pretty clear you're an old white guy.

Sigh.

What point does someone's skin color have to do with your story?


----------



## john johnson (Apr 27, 2017)

Bean said:


> Maybe for you. I'm getting all my bills paid without even driving 30 hours a week. That has given me time to work on my other business as well as other projects. I'm not getting rich but this has been far from rock bottom for me.


BS


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Star Lord said:


> This comment will differ from driver to driver..
> But for me.. This is absolutely true..
> Some of my friends look down on me.. and even tease and mock me..
> I can't blame them.. I too, laugh at myself.


If your SO CALLED friends, "look down on me.. " they were not "friends" to begin with. True friends should be supportive.


----------



## suberx (Apr 28, 2017)

iUBERdc said:


> Driving for uber or lyft is the besr sign that you have hit rock bottom in your life. No one talks about ride sharing like it is a wonderful period of their life or their proud achievement. Uber has replaced McD as a sh*tty transition in life


When you look at the opportunity cost of driving for Uber it is actually much worse than working for McDonalds. You get no meaningful experience driving your car and there is zero room for advancement. At McDonalds it is not hard to work into management and you gain real world skills, such as working with other people, that can easily be translated to a resume. Also, a shift at McDonalds is actually good physical exercise. Sitting in a car for tens of hours a week is not great and you will need to dedicate additional hours to exercise and staying healthy.

Success is about making plans and sticking to them. Driving for Uber can be a great fit for some people (for me, right now, for example), but it is important to understand what you want from the job and your life. If you are driving because it fits into the plan that you have made for yourself, who cares what your friends think?


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Bean said:


> Maybe for you. I'm getting all my bills paid without even driving 30 hours a week. That has given me time to work on my other business as well as other projects. I'm not getting rich but this has been far from rock bottom for me.





john johnson said:


> BS


I can only assume that anyone calling BS on me is simply failing and has no business driving for a living.
Seriously, what would I possibly have to gain by continuing to do Uber if I wasn't even making ends meet?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

jp300h said:


> Hyperbole much? If you think uber is rock bottom, then you are truly lucky. There are people in much, much worse situations.


I assume you mean waking up with a hangover in the gutter, covered in another hobos vomit, with all your possessions being on your back. The police confiscated your target shopping cart without warning, and you couldn't even carry what little you had. To top it off being completely without the mental capacity to do much of anything beyondd $*%* your pants and hold a cardboard side begging for enough change to buy a pickled hot dog? Then eating your treat, spending the next day saving up for enough for a bottle of Vlady's vodka and drinking yourself back to sleep?, hoping that no one (or no animal) gets it's jollies off on you while you are unable to respond to the world.



Bean said:


> I can only assume that anyone calling BS on me is simply failing and has no business driving for a living.
> Seriously, what would I possibly have to gain by continuing to do Uber if I wasn't even making ends meet?


My thinking is your car hasn't started to fall apart yet...


----------



## Frank Coz (May 9, 2017)

I have no problem telling people I work for UBER. Sure, I'm not making thousands a week, but it's better than sitting home at watching shitty TV.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Everyone does Uber for different reasons. Driving for Uber doesn't mean any particular thing about your lot in life. I worked in retail management for 13 years (not highly respected) and worked in auto sales for 8 years (not highly respected), so I am used to people's preconceived notions of me. I could care less. I own 2 houses, have a brand new truck, and 6 figures in the bank. Think what you want of me. Let people think you're a loser. Sometimes playing dumb can work to your advantage with people. I get most of my tips from regular working people who relate to the poor schlub Uber driver.


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

Urgh, another miserable sod. Sorry, but Uber has been just fine for me. It's bumped my earnings up to 70K a year on top of my regular job and I am using that extra part time cash to pay for grad school. Please.... I'm tired of hearing people's negative hog wash on this board. This kind of gig is just a stepping stone to the next round in your life and for those who do it full time, there is nothing wrong with that at all either. I love that I can do something on the side and not have to answer to no one and do it on my own time. It's actually relaxing and a relief to make money without being tied to some A'hole boss. I'm fine doing Uber and when I'm ready, I'll quit to do my next stepping stone.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Bulls23 said:


> Well, that's one way to look at it. I drive 16-20 hours per week and usually make $300-400 weekly. So, basically I set a goal to live on $400 per week. That covers my immediate expenses and allows me to safe about $2000 each month from my main job paycheck. Looking forward to purchase my first rental property by the end of 2017.


Get rich or die tryin is my motto.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> My thinking is your car hasn't started to fall apart yet...


No it hasn't. I maintain it myself and expect to get five years out of it. For a 2010 Honda Civic which is currently in excellent condition I don't think that's asking much. After five years I intend to replace it. Although I'd be surprised if I haven't moved on to something else by then anyway.


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> Everyone does Uber for different reasons. Driving for Uber doesn't mean any particular thing about your lot in life. I worked in retail management for 13 years (not highly respected) and worked in auto sales for 8 years (not highly respected), so I am used to people's preconceived notions of me. I could care less. I own 2 houses, have a brand new truck, and 6 figures in the bank. Think what you want of me. Let people think you're a loser. Sometimes playing dumb can work to your advantage with people. I get most of my tips from regular working people who relate to the poor schlub Uber driver.


I know people in retail management making more bank than some people at corporations without the pressure of corporate executive management above them.

Let's be real, who are pax to judge Uber drivers. A lot of Uber drivers drive some really nice cars, driving around Pax with no cars at all lol


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

iUBERdc said:


> Driving for uber or lyft is the besr sign that you have hit rock bottom in your life. No one talks about ride sharing like it is a wonderful period of their life or their proud achievement. Uber has replaced McD as a sh*tty transition in life


No, rock bottom is being on unemployment while living with your parents at 30. Uber maybe an unskilled job but at least you're getting your butt out of bed and working for a living.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

cakoo10 said:


> Urgh, another miserable sod. Sorry, but Uber has been just fine for me. It's bumped my earnings up to 70K a year on top of my regular job and I am using that extra part time cash to pay for grad school. Please.... I'm tired of hearing people's negative hog wash on this board. This kind of gig is just a stepping stone to the next round in your life and for those who do it full time, there is nothing wrong with that at all either. I love that I can do something on the side and not have to answer to no one and do it on my own time. It's actually relaxing and a relief to make money without being tied to some A'hole boss. I'm fine doing Uber and when I'm ready, I'll quit to do my next stepping stone.


d

Would you sing the same song if you had a 44% rate cut VS your current rates?

Your 100 you made yesterday could turn into $56 tomorrow, with the same number of miles driven.
Cause that's where Orlando is VS your current rates. Last I checked California didn't have a 40% tax on new car purchases (but it IS CALIFORNIA, so i could be wrong)

What's a livable wage today might not be tomorrow with SAME amount of business...

Unless we all don't stop ($*ing Moaning and whining over the rates uber will slash them again.

Orlando used to be over $1.50, then $1.10, then .90, now it's at .65. Uber has no system for setting the rates, it's entirely arbitrary and at their discretion. St. Louis and Orlando have virtually the same cost of living, rates are 186% higher in St. Louis, Orlando is averaging more empty miles...

http://www.payscale.com/cost-of-living-calculator/Missouri-St.-Louis/Florida-Orlando
I always source my claims...

There's nothing stopping uber from slashing your rates again for whatever reason they feel like. One only has to go about 50 miles from orlando to find market with 50% higher rates, i'm not joking either.

I am the canary in the coalmine (and also a snot yellow troll who lives under a highway overpass) I take pride being a prick, and a troll, but i have never claimed to be anything else.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

pismire said:


> I am confused. Are you bashing Uber, or yourself?


LOL



iUBERdc said:


> Driving for uber or lyft is the besr sign that you have hit rock bottom in your life. No one talks about ride sharing like it is a wonderful period of their life or their proud achievement. Uber has replaced McD as a sh*tty transition in life


I like driving rideshare and stopped looking for a 9-5 job. I crank up the tunes and look forward to my next pax encounter. I receive high-praise for my services and the tips in Las Vegas are usually pretty good, and sometime great. I can work whenever I want and have no one to answer to. I like driving, so it really doesnt feel like work to me - just having fun driving around and meeting people.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> LOL
> 
> I like driving rideshare and stopped looking for a 9-5 job. I crank up the tunes and look forward to my next pax encounter. I receive high-praise for my services and the tips in Las Vegas are usually pretty good, and sometime great. I can work whenever I want and have no one to answer to. I like driving, so it really doesnt feel like work to me - just having fun driving around and meeting people.


Just make sure you have an exit plan in case you get kicked off the app.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

REX HAVOC said:


> Just make sure you have an exit plan in case you get kicked off the app.


You're right of course and I appreciate your insight and advice. I can only hope that signing on with Uber leads to more continuous pings as well as high ratings. I maintain a 5.0 rating with Lyft and will strive to mirror the same with Uber.


----------



## FormerDriverAtl (Nov 15, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> I went to high school in a college prep program, went to the university, got an MS. Suffice to say, I get that "WTF is wrong with you" thing from lots of folks... "friends" I went to school with, teachers, coworkers at the job I was doing when I was going to college, seems like basically everyone I knew. Here is a hint... they probably aren't your friends if they don't understand you well enough to understand why you do what you do and essentially belittle you for it. Maybe they used to be your friends.
> 
> Running into old people who had higher expectations for me stresses me out, and makes me feel like a failure. But you know what kills my stress? Driving my car. I'll just get in my car and drive around and take some fares, hope not to pick up anyone who knows me. I like to drive at night and just think about the stars. I like seeing all the shops closed and the town all quiet except for a handful of drunks. The only thing I hate about driving at night is the adrenaline junkie police working those late shifts who are apparently bored out of their minds and therefore need to harass a random guy they see parked or driving at an odd hour or an odd place.
> 
> I like driving for Uber, I hated working shifts in the past and I'd probably hate any job where I had to work at a place for fixed schedules. Before I quit my last job I was offered a promotion. I turned it down and quit. I hate company politics, schmoozing, and all the BS associated with it. I could probably move 1000 miles away and schmooze the hell out of a bunch of dickbags in suits somewhere and make $70K, but I'm really not convinced my life would actually be any better than it is now other than being able to boast to a bunch of shallow arsewagons about having a prestigious job and a bunch of luxury items that don't actually make you any happier.


I completely agree. Office politics ruin any and all company environments. If ppl could just shut up and do their work...


----------



## Screw driver (May 11, 2017)

iUBERdc said:


> Driving for uber or lyft is the besr sign that you have hit rock bottom in your life. No one talks about ride sharing like it is a wonderful period of their life or their proud achievement. Uber has replaced McD as a sh*tty transition in life


Hahha so true! Exactly how I feel. So ashamed to tell people I drive Uber.



BoboBig said:


> Not true man that's how YOU feel don't bring your negative energy on the rest of the drivers....I have gone over your hump.. learn to appreciate what God has given you..where do you drive do you not see all the homeless people you drive by everyday c'mon.....


Does your god answer to the name 'Travis'?



Jagent said:


> I tend to agree. Not because all Uber drivers are busted, but just because this is how the public has begun to view us. Comedians make fun of Uber drivers now.
> .


That's because Uber is a joke.



Frank Coz said:


> I have no problem telling people I work for UBER. Sure, I'm not making thousands a week, but it's better than sitting home at watching shitty TV.


Sure, but watching the TV isn't the alternative to Uber. A respectable career is.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

If certain drivers don't like driving for Uber/Lyft, then why not quit?


----------



## Screw driver (May 11, 2017)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> If certain drivers don't like driving for Uber/Lyft, then why not quit?


For the same reason slaves and people at Walmart don't quit.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> If certain drivers don't like driving for Uber/Lyft, then why not quit?


I'm on strike. A lot of drivers have quit. Haven't you noticed the 20-30 minute requests?


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> If certain drivers don't like driving for Uber/Lyft, then why not quit?





Screw driver said:


> For the same reason slaves and people at Walmart don't quit.


People do quit. All the time. The turn over at uber puts to same the one at Walmart. Whatever the number is, it is not hard to see the vast majority quit in relatively no time


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> I maintain a 5.0 rating with Lyft and will strive to mirror the same with Uber.


Nothing personal but that won't last long with the volume of pings you'll get on Uber vs Lyft.
In my market you're considered a newbie if you've still got a 5.0 rating. You can be the perfect driver, it doesn't matter. Eventually someone who's simply racist or is having a bad day or whatever will come along and pop your 1-star cherry.
Likewise, we sometimes avoid 5.0 pax because they're considered to be newbies.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

Screw driver said:


> For the same reason slaves and people at Walmart don't quit.


LOL



Bean said:


> Nothing personal but that won't last long with the volume of pings you'll get on Uber vs Lyft.
> In my market you're considered a newbie if you've still got a 5.0 rating. You can be the perfect driver, it doesn't matter. Eventually someone who's simply racist or is having a bad day or whatever will come along and pop your 1-star cherry.
> Likewise, we sometimes avoid 5.0 pax because they're considered to be newbies.


Actually, I started out with a low 3.0 rating. I had to work for the 5.0. There are drivers in Las Vegas with 3,000 rides and 5.0 rating. Ratings are calculated by the last 100 rides and not from the beginning of time.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

iUBERdc said:


> Driving for uber or lyft is the besr sign that you have hit rock bottom in your life. No one talks about ride sharing like it is a wonderful period of their life or their proud achievement. Uber has replaced McD as a sh*tty transition in life


Life is what you make it. You can allow what you do for a living to define your self-worth if you wish. Try to keep life in perspective. You could be a billionaire and diagnosed with terminable cancer with less then six months to live. I would not trade positions with someone like Travis no matter how much money you promised me. At the end of the day all any of us can do is to try leave this world in a little better place then we found it.


----------



## Screw driver (May 11, 2017)

Abraxas79 said:


> Life is what you make it. You can allow what you do for a living to define your self-worth if you wish. Try to keep life in perspective. You could be a billionaire and diagnosed with terminable cancer with less then six months to live. I would not trade positions with someone like Travis no matter how much money you promised me. At the end of the day all any of us can do is to try leave this world in a little better place then we found it.


I also wouldn't trade places with Travis Kalanick.


----------



## uberdavid (Feb 1, 2016)

Uber is not the best choice for your first self employment / contractor job ! Some of you are good at this gig because you understand the numbers and how to create a good passenger driver relationship! But most of you who have had pay per hour jobs your whole life and try and make a go of this Uber Driver thing will most likely quit ...you simply do not have the mindset to do this gig!


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

iUBERdc said:


> Driving for uber or lyft is the besr sign that you have hit rock bottom in your life. No one talks about ride sharing like it is a wonderful period of their life or their proud achievement. Uber has replaced McD as a sh*tty transition in life


Would have to disagree.. I am generating $1200 - $1500 per week on the XL only platform. If you are doing just X then yes I can see your frustration. My goal is to purchase a black SUV at the end of this year to write off against this years taxes. Hoping to get the weekly payout to $2500 - $2800 per week from Uber and my Private LLC Limo License with 50% private clients 50% Uber. Also will be fleeting out my XL vehicle for $400 per week under my Uber Account. So generating 150-160k sounds solid to me then growing my fleet over the years with cashflow generated. Yes some people are making nothing because they don't know where to be at the correct times they shouldn't be driving. Others have figured it out and are reaping huge profits from this industry that I see only getting better over time. Doesn't matter what u do in life just be the best at it.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Well I net $1300 a week, and I have virtually no bills....so my bank account is adding up pretty quickly...... I will soon buy a big rig and start making some real money.....thx Uber!!!!


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

I love it when folks bash uber and complain. 

Every job got its good and bad days. 

If you don't like it, less ants on the hill..


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

NC252 said:


> Well I net $1300 a week, and I have virtually no bills....so my bank account is adding up pretty quickly...... I will soon buy a big rig and start making some real money.....thx Uber!!!!


Uber is paying $.60 per mile in Greensboro. Are you driving 30 hours per day to net that $1300?


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Uber is paying $.60 per mile in Greensboro. Are you driving 30 hours per day to net that $1300?


First off they pay $.80 a mile..... Secondly I'm in Charlotte....


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

iUBERdc said:


> Driving for uber or lyft is the besr sign that you have hit rock bottom in your life. No one talks about ride sharing like it is a wonderful period of their life or their proud achievement. Uber has replaced McD as a sh*tty transition in life


Said the dude driving Uber in DC... Get a high end black on black Cadillac and Commercial Insurance and you can start chauffeuring the people with money and connections like I do. Uber and Lyft have proven to be a pretty good way to meet people with some influence and connections. It makes up for all the asshats while I rebuild my car service in my hometown after 14 years in Los Angeles doing the same with my own business. I love to complain about Uber and Lyft passengers it gives me purpose in life.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

NC252 said:


> First off they pay $.80 a mile..... Secondly I'm in Charlotte....


First, it's $.60 after Ubers cut. Secondly, Charlotte is worse, you are getting $.56 per mile. You must work 34 hours 
a day to net $1300 per week.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> First, it's $.60 after Ubers cut. Secondly, Charlotte is worse, you are getting $.56 per mile. You must work 34 hours
> a day to net $1300 per week.


Charlotte metro has nearly 3 million people, every hour of every day is trip after trip,...I can get up and go to the surburs at 4 am get a trip to the airport ($35) get one at the airport going back to the surburs ($35) $70 In two trips another trip back to the airport or work from the surburs ($35) we at $105 a take a break around 7am get back started around noon, airport trips from picking up to returning you (little trips after dropping off your airport pax) usually make $40 do that 3 times..I can easily make $200 plus every single day sometime $300 on a Saturday... Plus I have my personal pax....don't be a negative Nelly and you can be successful too..


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

NC252 said:


> Charlotte metro has nearly 3 million people, every hour of every day is trip after trip,...I can get up and go to the surburs at 4 am get a trip to the airport ($35) get one at the airport going back to the surburs ($35) $70 In two trips another trip back to the airport or work from the surburs ($35) we at $105 a take a break around 7am get back started around noon, airport trips from picking up to returning you (little trips after dropping off your airport pax) usually make $40 do that 3 times..I can easily make $200 plus every single day sometime $300 on a Saturday... Plus I have my personal pax....don't be a negative Nelly and you can be successful too..


This post is among the worst I have ever read on this forum. First of all, by this post, I think you meant you GROSS $1300 per week. NET is after expenses. The population of a city has litlle to do with frequency. It has more to do with the supply vs. the demand. Most of the suburbs are about 20 miles from the airport which means most of your runs would be $17 to $20, not $35. Personal pax? Are you driving a cab or limo? Finally, don't start on this successful thing with me. It's all relative. For me, I no longer drive Uber. I used Uber to grow my own business. Started with one car, now have 5 and getting ready to buy number 6. I don't necessarily think I am real successful, but I know I wouldn't consider netting $400 to $500 a week working 70 hours per week successful either, especially with zero chance of advancement.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

You hit rock bottom when you dont even have a car to drive to go to work or pleasure



cakoo10 said:


> I know people in retail management making more bank than some people at corporations without the pressure of corporate executive management above them.
> 
> Let's be real, who are pax to judge Uber drivers. A lot of Uber drivers drive some really nice cars, driving around Pax with no cars at all lol


Yes, this is funny



Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> LOL
> 
> Actually, I started out with a low 3.0 rating. I had to work for the 5.0. There are drivers in Las Vegas with 3,000 rides and 5.0 rating. Ratings are calculated by the last 100 rides and not from the beginning of time.


Here in Philadelphia Uber ratings are based on last 500 ratings. It is impossible for veteran drivers or passengers to have a 5.0 The highest rating I have seen for a veteran rider is 4.98 and a driver 4.93. I have over 4000 rides and 1400 ratings and still under 4.85. I assume the pool riders are dragging it down because they want white glove car service for half the price of Uber X


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> This post is among the worst I have ever read on this forum. First of all, by this post, I think you meant you GROSS $1300 per week. NET is after expenses. The population of a city has litlle to do with frequency. It has more to do with the supply vs. the demand. Most of the suburbs are about 20 miles from the airport which means most of your runs would be $17 to $20, not $35. Personal pax? Are you driving a cab or limo? Finally, don't start on this successful thing with me. It's all relative. For me, I no longer drive Uber. I used Uber to grow my own business. Started with one car, now have 5 and getting ready to buy number 6. I don't necessarily think I am real successful, but I know I wouldn't consider netting $400 to $500 a week working 70 hours per week successful either, especially with zero chance of advancement.


With tips it's usually $35 to $45


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

NC252 said:


> With tips it's usually $35 to $45


Your reply's are so ridiculous I feel like you are just trolling. So your best case scenario is $27 for a 36 mile run and you hope to get a tip which happens RARELY?


----------



## Star Lord (Oct 2, 2015)

Sueron said:


> If your SO CALLED friends, "look down on me.. " they were not "friends" to begin with. True friends should be supportive.


Yes and no.. They are the sarcastic type of friends.. Their intentions are to indirectly make me feel stupid for being a rideshare driver, and they try and persuade me to do something else..

I would love to do something else, but I can't. I am stuck. Ridesharing has been a blessing and a curse for me.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Your reply's are so ridiculous I feel like you are just trolling. So your best case scenario is $27 for a 36 mile run and you hope to get a tip which happens RARELY?


That time of the morning people are more grateful.... $10-$20 tips a trip ....but you are definitely trolling.... I'm done. ..


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

NC252 said:


> ....but you are definitely trolling.... I'm done. ..


His signature is, "I have not driven for Uber in two years.". Some people apparently have nothing better to do with their lives then to post on a board for an activity they themselves stopped doing years ago just to push down those who have surpassed them. Truly truly sad.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Bean said:


> His signature is, "I have not driven for Uber in two years.". Some people apparently have nothing better to do with their lives then to post on a board for an activity they themselves stopped doing years ago just to push down those who have surpassed them. Truly truly sad.


Surpassed? My limo company had 0ver $550,000 in revenue last year... and it's growing. I stay active on this and other forums to keep tabs on the industry I am in. Its important to know the trends. Who knows, maybe Uber will be worth it again some day. I keep my self educated and occasionally educate others. The one thing I will not tolerate is when people come on these forums and lie. What is sad is how Uber exploits drivers and does not obey labor laws. You have guys like NC252 working 70 hours per week to make $400 or $500. (plus all the tips he is makimg of course)


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

iUBERdc said:


> Driving for uber or lyft is the besr sign that you have hit rock bottom in your life. No one talks about ride sharing like it is a wonderful period of their life or their proud achievement. Uber has replaced McD as a sh*tty transition in life


7-11 is there too


----------



## FormerDriverAtl (Nov 15, 2015)

Late at night Über drivers are chauffeurs for pimps, prostitutes, and meth/heroine/crack addicts. Measured HO-beatings, John strokes, or narcotic milligrams cost per stolen/pawned good to Über cents per mile, they make more money too.

When you're taking orders from them, that means they're in charge of you. They are at rock bottom. Their subordinates (you) are way lower on the evolutionary food chain.

Think of it like this. Prostitutes have on rabbit fur and wigs. Über drivers can't afford more than a bubble coat and cap.


----------



## FormerDriverAtl (Nov 15, 2015)

UberPirateIPO said:


> "But think of all the flexability those homeless enjoy."
> 
> During the day: cheapsters, sell out corporate types, elitist and on airport rides the next house you rob.


You have a point. Anything corporate is automatically similar to a pimp. I hate corporate environments.


----------



## uberdavid (Feb 1, 2016)

There is not enough coffee to get me up at 4AM!


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

AI will take over everyones job soon. So go to college pay thousands in a career you hate as its only 1 around to go to. After 10 years go back to school as AI took over that too and have another bill ontop of another bill that has made you go into dead end career. Then you have nothing cuz you bought everything at cheap franchises so now the elietes killed off the population and now its their world to play with.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

If you're not out at the local truck stop giving $20 knob jobs to fat, sweaty truckers who haven't showered in three days... you have a long way to go before you hit rock bottom.


----------



## FormerDriverAtl (Nov 15, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> If you're not out at the local truck stop giving $20 knob jobs to fat, sweaty truckers who haven't showered in three days... you have a long way to go before you hit rock bottom.


Um, the knob job isn't the low point. It's the full service workers who rinse with rain mud between jobs.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

OP.... if you do it wrong only yourself to blame.

I'm over being ashamed about this gig, all my friends know and just the other day a bunch were curious when it can up at a party.

These are some guys making six figures, when I laid out my numbers and game plan how I approach it many were saying pretty damn cool. Another good friend who was visiting , carries a CEO title I just went ahead and spilled it.
He said you lucky dog living the life.... if your numbers are no good it's on you or just not a good gig in your market. Some folks like the idea of this gig and driving g around bullshitting with folks as long as you are profitable and make $$ is nothing to hold your head down.

Funny thing is the CEO guy was in a hot spot of Seattle last night and had no clue about Lyft.... only Uber. He also told me on his airport runs in another state he gets tons of folks who say this fills a void and satisfies them from their daily grind in life.
It is what you make of it ....


----------



## FormerDriverAtl (Nov 15, 2015)

Skinny1 said:


> OP.... if you do it wrong only yourself to blame.
> 
> I'm over being ashamed about this gig, all my friends know and just the other day a bunch were curious when it can up at a party.
> 
> ...


You don't understand competitive mentality. Of course they think your job is good. You're not a threat.

Start earning more and see how agreeable they are then.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

FormerDriverAtl said:


> You don't understand competitive mentality. Of course they think your job is good. You're not a threat.
> 
> Start earning more and see how agreeable they are then.


Wrong.... folks who make that kind of dough pay a price in many different ways. The CEO hasn't been home in 4 weeks... I'm chilling here in beautiful Seattle with a great setup.

I'm not going to spill too much info on my personal life but there's always a price to be paid. I know and am related to some folks in very high$$ life's. It takes a toll in many ways, be careful what you aspire to
And wish for and enjoy life as long as you are doing good.

It does not mean don't aspire.... but enjoy!


----------



## FormerDriverAtl (Nov 15, 2015)

Skinny1 said:


> Wrong.... folks who make that kind of dough pay a price in many different ways. The CEO hasn't been home in 4 weeks... I'm chilling here in beautiful Seattle with a great setup.
> 
> I'm not going to spill too much info on my personal life but there's always a price to be paid. I know and am related to some folks in very high$$ life's. It takes a toll in many ways, be careful what you aspire to
> And wish for and enjoy life as long as you are doing good.
> ...


Make more and see their attitudes change. They're gone for weeks because they want to make sure nobody outdoes them.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

FormerDriverAtl said:


> Make more and see their attitudes change. They're gone for weeks because they want to make sure nobody outdoes them.


Look my point is if you can make this work for you , it's no reason to hold your head down in shame and be embarrassed.

I'm not out there killing my car making minimum wage like thousands and thousands say is happening to them. Get smart , and if it's possible in your market make some $$ and treat it like a business.

As far as the friends and circles I run in, I am just fine and I'm not going to go off on my personal life and situation.
I am a degreed professional (Finance) and come from the corporate world but made changes based on family situation.

I was just sharing a story of how I may have once felt and no longer give a $hit. Kudos to my wife for never ever feeling that way, and always telling me to take pride in whatever I chose to do.

You can go off on your competitive tangents etc... if that's how you want to look at it go right ahead... I'm living in those circles and live that life and am saying it does not matter.

Now if you are around folks that look down and may shit on you.... they just might not be folks you want to be around.


----------

